# Pistonheads Sunday Service 12.12.10



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone fancy coming to this?

http://www.pistonheads.com/xforums/topi ... mid=161892

Down in Weybridge

359 cars signed up so far and it's free.

Here is a video of the last one:; 
http://origin.porsche.com/uk/articles/p ... ay-service


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am definately up for this.

See you down there if you go.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Would of loved to have come to this with you Matt, but ill be on my jollies then mate, sorry!

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Would of loved to have come to this with you Matt, but ill be on my jollies then mate, sorry!
> 
> Paul


git :roll:


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Will be there for sure


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wahaay.....that makes three of us then  

Everybody fancy meeting up on the outskirts and driving in together?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If this is anything like the Yorkshire Big Breakfast event at Malton...get yourselves there. Weybridge is too far for me, though.
Piston Heads events are very well attended as I found on their last drive out from Newcastle. I had the time of my life.

Joe


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm game (assuming the snow has gone by then)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

daveyboy527 said:


> I'm game (assuming the snow has gone by then)


Fingers crossed it will be.

Not sure whether you have to be signed up to get in? but here is a link if you do.

http://pistonheads.co.uk/calendar/event.asp?i=24037

Up to 576 already

Cheers

Trev


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Cheers Trev. Had already signed up. Where in Sussex are you? Would be good to meet up a go in convoy if there is enough of us down this way.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

daveyboy527 said:


> Cheers Trev. Had already signed up. Where in Sussex are you? Would be good to meet up a go in convoy if there is enough of us down this way.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


I am in Crawley, happy to meet up Pm me with what a location and I will be there.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Trev,

Got my name down...could meet you guys in Crawley?

Let me know

Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> Trev,
> 
> Got my name down...could meet you guys in Crawley?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Jay [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So which part of Sussex are you coming from Dave?


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in Worthing so am happy to meet wherever is easier for you guys.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok Jay and Dave how about we meet at the Pease pottage services on the M23 at 8 10am grab a costa coffee and head off about 8.20

Hark and cashman do you fancy meeting at 9.00am at the sportscentre on the map? (see link)

http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/index.p ... -get-here/

Cheers

Trev


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

That's good for me. Will be bringing my other half unless I can lose her in the snow.

Should anything change or more freak weather I'll let you know.

Thanks for organsing, Trev.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> ok Jay and Dave how about we meet at the Pease pottage services on the M23 at 8 10am grab a costa coffee and head off about 8.20
> 
> Hark and cashman do you fancy meeting at 9.00am at the sportscentre on the map? (see link)
> 
> ...


Will let you know nearer the time, but sounds good.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is starting to look good guys.  

Anybody else coming?

Trev


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> ok Jay and Dave how about we meet at the Pease pottage services on the M23 at 8 10am grab a costa coffee and head off about 8.20
> 
> Hark and cashman do you fancy meeting at 9.00am at the sportscentre on the map? (see link)
> 
> ...


Trev,

Sounds like a plan meet you there....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Just stuck my name down on this..... Always up for a bit of brekkie and some flash mota's.....

Will check with the Mrs see if she is up for it! Plus make sure there isn't something happening i don't know about!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] the more the merrier.

Just been chatting to a neighbour with an S4 looks like he is going to be joining us aswell.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep.. Checked with the calendar controller and we're free!!
Woo hoo.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Yep.. Checked with the calendar controller and we're free!!
> Woo hoo.


 8) 8) 8) 8) Will make sure Shaun is on his best behaviour then. :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jay bring your walkie talkies mate and I will bring mine for a bit of banter on the way up.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Jay bring your walkie talkies mate and I will bring mine for a bit of banter on the way up.


"Sure thing buddy" ....over

Jay


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Have i missed something..... Why Pease Pottage for a meet up... Kinda out the way for Jay and us, but.........
you may be planning a cross country blast on some of the best roads Sussex and Surrey have to offer........ 

Or the M23, M25, A3....... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick if it is easier for you and Jay we can always meet you at the Bridge House Hotel just off the Reigate turn off of the M25.

Means you will miss the decent coffee. 

What ever is easisest.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why is noone travelling from by me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Only just seen this, had no idea it was in Weybridge. As it's just up the road from me it would be rude not to, might even be able to persuade the other half.

Count me in - I'll keep an eye on the thread and try for 9 am at the sports centre/wherever but there's some drinks on the previous night so... might be late! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Nick if it is easier for you and Jay we can always meet you at the Bridge House Hotel just off the Reigate turn off of the M25.
> 
> Means you will miss the decent coffee.
> 
> What ever is easisest.


Cool..... 8) There is the Starbucks up the 23..... Only a couple of minutes from the 25.....
Decentish coffee..... But i'm happy to have a blast down the 23 if Jay is.... 



Hark said:


> Why is noone travelling from by me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ahhhh... Matey you'll have to get to Kent the night before and cruise with the boys...... 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> But i'm happy to have a blast down the 23 if Jay is....


Ok guys someone make a call on this.......??

Badyaker see you at the Sports Centre car park.....might be nursing a bit of a hangover myself hence the buckets load of coffee at Pease Pottage :lol:

Hark......looks like you are Billy no mates  hopefully see you at the Sports Centre aswell?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well I'm 11 on the reserve list so hopefully there'll be some drop outs and no shows - I'll be playing russian roulette with the mrs making her get out of bed at 7 am on a sunday for a meet that might turn out to be a dud!  [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > But i'm happy to have a blast down the 23 if Jay is....
> ...


Just re read the postings....  Its not just you and Jay so Pease it is... Will be a good convoy! 



badyaker said:


> Well I'm 11 on the reserve list so hopefully there'll be some drop outs and no shows - I'll be playing russian roulette with the mrs making her get out of bed at 7 am on a sunday for a meet that might turn out to be a dud!  [smiley=hanged.gif]


As far as i know the worst that will happen is you'll park elsewhere! Its a public place, no stopping ya being part of the fun!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Just re read the postings....  Its not just you and Jay so Pease it is... Will be a good convoy!


Okey dokey Pease Pottage services it is then.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Guys,

Sorry I'm going to have to drop out of this one, something has come up I can't get out of.

Hopefully I'll make the next Sussex meet.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Now 701!

See you guys at the sports centre at 9


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

See you all at 9


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

See ya all in the morning.

Pease Pottage Services 8:00am ish

Jay


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make this.

I was travelling down with my brother but he bailed, mate who was my wingman is sick. :roll:

I'll keep my eyes open for the next one.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't forget your cameras!

Ldn


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Great day out  

Good to meet up with Nick, San, Jay and Phil. Sorry about the sportscentre car park cock up   didn`t realise it was a private car park.

One or two pics more to follow.

Nick getting very excited about his next car!!!!! 8) 8) 8)










Although we all thought he would be much safer in this










Mechanics for beginners










One or two other nice ones on show














































Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Nick getting very excited about his next car!!!!! 8) 8) 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Like I said..... Perfectly restored, just as it came out the factory... With poor shut lines and rust on the wheels! :lol:

Some really nice cars..... Best noise of the day has to go to the 6.3 SLS on the track!


----------

